# cooking for one



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

not as easy as it sounds..i've been doing it for years and still struggle to find quick..low waste meals..tomorrow it's french dip sandwich with beef,bun,cheese and broth...infact buying for one is more expensive than for two..anyway anyone else have a few idea's..preferably tried and trusted meals..?


----------



## Boofy (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah, I have this problem too Esc. What I like to do is cook big ol' pots of food, grab a couple of Tupperware boxes and store meals away in the fridge/freezer. It's cost effective and still tastes good even after unfreezing. ^^ 

I make a lot of beef madras, casserole, chilli, that sort of thing. (Stuff you can just throw into a pot and watch it go, essentially) If you're by yourself you can't really make those sorts of meals unless you have friends over to share it out with. I split the meal into four portions as I would if I had friends round, which allows me to enjoy something I would otherwise miss out on and also save money (as well as time on the frozen meals I've stored for later). Having been a chef, I'm very waste conscious and I also like to eat great tasting food. Hopefully this helps anyway. : 3


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 23, 2015)

Try eating the flesh of the freshly dead. Make sure they aren't scared before they pass though, fear taints the meat...





[Seriously though, I second making large meals and freezing portions.]


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Ah, I have this problem too Esc. What I like to do is cook big ol' pots of food, grab a couple of Tupperware boxes and store meals away in the fridge/freezer. It's cost effective and still tastes good even after unfreezing. ^^
> 
> I make a lot of beef madras, casserole, chilli, that sort of thing. (Stuff you can just throw into a pot and watch it go, essentially) If you're by yourself you can't really make those sorts of meals unless you have friends over to share it out with. I split the meal into four portions as I would if I had friends round, which allows me to enjoy something I would otherwise miss out on and also save money (as well as time on the frozen meals I've stored for later). Having been a chef, I'm very waste conscious and I also like to eat great tasting food. Hopefully this helps anyway. : 3



not into freezing and i don't have friends around...i'm out most days but don't eat much and usually get home go the gym then look forward to making and eating a meal after that..i have all the staples in the cuboard but the variety of my meals is naff..curry rice,fish potatoes..infact i gave up on meat for years but i was eating the same old meals for years..sad that but a fact for me....


----------



## Boofy (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, freezing isn't for everyone I guess. Hmm... a lot of pasta dishes make great meals for one. They're good for variety (you can put whatever you want in them) and the carbs will be great if you're a gym goer. I also cook myself the odd savoury pancake too, with teriyaki beef or well... whatever I fancy at the time. ^^

Stir fry's are great, fast and you can mix whatever you want into them, practically. Lord knows you can't beat a good omelette, either :3

Essentially, the best kinds of foods for one are those that are fast and that you can change up when you get bored of a certain flavour, I think.


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

pancake sound nice...i'll get some youtube vids up for that..cheers BFY


----------



## dither (Aug 23, 2015)

I cook for one every day.
Jacket spuds and whatever i fancy.
I don't waste anything.
If i cook too much jacket spud one day it gets eaten the next day.


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

what would be an average menu for you for a week


----------



## dither (Aug 23, 2015)

Every night i cook a couple of jacket spuds, for a dinner before i set of for work and for a packed lunch.
Some nights i slice a couple of spuds with the peel on and bung in the deep fat fryer.
I might open a tin of baked beans and sausages, that'll do two nights.
I cook a pack of Bratwurst on Thursdays which i share with my mother. Three brats'll do two nights for me.
Another night i might fry an egg.
A pastie or a small pie.
A family size pie will do a couple of nights.
At the weekend i open and cook a bag of southern fried wedges, costs a quid from Asda's, and i'll be re-heating them in the microwave all weekend.Add a bit of cheese and maybe a few peas.


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

your portions are to small for me..your menu feels it may be tins and packets..i myself like to cook more fresh ingredients..thanks man


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 23, 2015)

I have this problem as well. My solution was to work with "cooking for two" " meals for two" recipe books and then, the other day- while searching for more, I found "cooking for one" books on Amazon com 

Since I don't have the membership that permits sharing external links, may I suggest - go to Amazon and use the key word search for 'cooking for two' and 'cooking for one' or 'meals for two' and 'meals for one'. 

Taste of Home also has a number of book specifically for cooking for two.


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

what i'm looking for is meals that you cook all the time..tried and tested by you...my biggest gripe is not eating the same meal two days in a row and trying to cut down on waste..i've found a recipe for a savoury pankake today which i'll try...i'm looking for some new meals to try out on those lines...


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

monday..french dip sandwich with broth

tuesday..savoury pancake with mushroom/onion filling

wednsday..ect..!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 23, 2015)

I know the problem well- that's why I was looking for those recipe books. I am so tired of the same old menu; which doesn't help my condition  I need a specific diet thanks to the PCOS and some of these for 2 / 1 books are spot on, primarily because of the portions.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 23, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 23, 2015)

I grew up in a big family, learned had to cook for ten on the daily. Occasionally I had cook for one in which I would just find anything in the fridge and wing it. Rice and beans saved me plenty of times. We didn't have a lot sometines so I would just have to be crearive. I learned how to Black bean, pinto bean, and chickpea burgers - theyre pretty simple and cheap, one 50¢ can can get you a long way. 

As for cookinh for one, I mostly eye-ball the amounts and taste for flavor and hope that it comes out well. You can use the leftovers to make another meal the next day.


----------



## ppsage (Aug 23, 2015)

Tacos are my go to standard. Also food carts.


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2015)

TWN..cooking for ten....that sounds like a task..i just can't imagine the time and effort that must have took..for me i don't tend to keep much food in the fridge really..i usually buy on the day what i need..fish,chicken,meat..it's a bit more expensive then buying frozen stuff but i believe it taste better.....thanks

PP..tacos...have not had one of them in a while and you can by the boxed ingredients but just need to add the fresh veg,chicken or meat..yeah..i'll try that too..thanks...

wednesday...tacos with green pepper,onion and lettuce..probably chicken.....


----------



## Ariel (Aug 24, 2015)

For a busy person: creating portions, freezing it, and tossing it into the crockpot on low works well.  Then you come home to a meal that's ready to eat.  All you have to do is dice up the fresh vegetables, meat, and herbs you'll use and stick all of that, uncooked, into a plastic bag and freeze it.  Then on the day you'll use it you can toss the contents of the bag into the crockpot, add butter, oil, water, broth, or whatever other liquid the recipe calls for and turn the pot on low.


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 25, 2015)

i have a wide range of strange ingredients on hand.
i don't know much about availability or pricing across the pond.

i try to keep white flour tortillas on hand.
summer is awesome for lots of roll-up combos.
winter: top with sauce of choice.

yesterday i rolled 2 slices of cucumber, some baby spinach,
 spicy three pepper hummus, one stripe of sour cream,
 and a dash of zesty italian dressing.
i'm looking forward to a BLT version which i intend to enjoy
 with eggs over-easy.
with the cooler weather coming on, i picked up salsa verde
which i intend to put over a mix of canned corn, black bean,
diced tomato, fresh green onion - topped with sharp chedder,
with a side of sliced cucumber.

 yum!


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2015)

I am a big fan of stir-fry myself. Start with something like chopped onion and/or garlic and add in extra veggies like peppers, shredded carrot or sweet potato, greens or whatever. I usually have brown rice cooked up to add in as need be. Other adds might be ground beef, canned fish or dried fruit like raisins or cranberries.

I find that this is conducive both to balanced meals as well as a certain degree of variety. If you make extra you can always save some for a quality snack the next day.:encouragement:


----------



## aj47 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Esc, 

My husband packs his lunch so I have an idea of what you could do.  Get a box of wide-mouth mason jars and make up salads to go in them.

You layer the ingredients in with the wet ones (dressing, tomatoes, cucumbers...) at the bottom and the lettuces at the top.  That way they don't wilt.  You need cooked meat if you're using it.  Diced cooked bacon, ham, chicken, etc. work well.  

He makes 4 at a time and has soup the fifth day at work. They stay fresh so long as the lettuces don't get wet.


Also, I second the crockpot.  They have small ones and if you look up a few videos, you can learn how to cook in it and wing it with whatever you feel like using.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2015)

I like that idea, Annie!  That way, with the liquid on the bottom you can just shake the jar and coat the veggies.  Yum!


----------



## madjac74 (Sep 6, 2015)

Escorial...one of my long time family favorites from my childhood that has become a staple in my life as well as other family and friends lives is Taco Casserole. It is simple and at its core has very few ingredients but of course many have added their own flare to the base recipe. At its simplest and true form it is a meal for 1 with several days of leftovers or one family meal of 4 but can easily be adjusted to suit the biggest families and appetites. 

Brown your ground beef in a skillet (I have also used turkey before as an attempt to eat healthier and it was pretty good but beef is the way to go!)
Drain...
Add 1 can enchilada sauce (I usually use old el paso mild when cooking for the kids but old el paso hot when its just for me)
add 1 can of refried beans (this can actually be difficult to stir around without making a mess but you will get through it. Plus it is fun to watch it slowly wiggle out of the can in one big cylinder of beans)
add 1 packet of taco seasoning (Im not a big fan of the taco seasoning so I just add my own spices. Lots of chili powder, onion flakes, garlic, salt, pepper...have fun with it) 
Mix well...let it bubble and stuff...throw in a dash of hot sauce if you want 
If you want some added work and some tears dice up and saute some onions and peppers and toss them in...yummy but for the core simple recipe...No

Now here is where my adaption compared to my mom's original recipe is better suited for a quick meal and many leftovers...
Spoon the beef mixture on to a plate (don't be shy)
litter the beef mixture with shredded cheese (velveeta mexican blend is the simplest choice but you can grate your own fancy cheeses on there)
Cover the cheese with crushed up doritos (again you can play around with your favorite dorito chip flavors but as a norm to please all and stick close to the original...Dorito Taco Flavored. This can be a messy step crushing chips in your hand. My mom         used to just crush the whole bag but when cooking in small portions you likely wont use them all and may want to save some for nachos later)
That is all...Eat! (though I discovered putting hot sauce or taco sauce on top really accelerates things in the yum department)

Now my mom would throw this into a casserole dish (hence the name) layering the beef mixture, doritos and then cheese and then baking it in the oven for some time. This does not work well for quick meals or leftovers since the doritos will become soggy after being refrigerated. But mom usually cooked for the whole family and with the "here have some more...I dont want any leftovers!" mantra.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

i've been eating taco's recently..just what i've been after something quick easy and a bit diff for me.....i'll try your recipe mad74


----------



## Allysan (Sep 6, 2015)

How do you feel about pork chops? They probably sell them in packages of one or two but mostly I see them in packs of four. Anyways, over the skillet seasoned with a little paprika, brown both sides and then add about 1/2 cup of water. Cook on each side for about 15 minutes. You can pick and choose your sides, mashed potatoes can be done easily with just a potato or two. Or a baked potato. But when I make this meal I normally go for a side of rice, white or brown will work and a nice orange sauce. The sauce really brings it together. I have the recipe around somewhere if you're interested I'd be happy to get it to you. Also, fresh asparagus over the skillet with some fresh diced garlic and oil would pair well. 

I also do a 'Parmesan chicken' which isn't too healthy but is good. It features plain chicken breasts topped with a mixture of mayonnaise and cheese of your choosing. We've done Parmesan, mozzarella and cheddar. They're all good. Then you top it all off with bread crumbs, which is basically just a piece of bread thrown in the blender then scattered over a pan. I usually add parsley and then bake them until golden brown 3-5 minutes. Pairs good with most pastas and an Alfredo sauce or even tomato sauce, then whatever veggie you want to cook up.    I have more to contribute if you're interested


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

chicken sounds really nice...i have all them ingredients...thanks


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

View attachment 9552

thanks for the new ideas peeps...keep em comin


----------



## TMarie (Sep 6, 2015)

Sundays are my day to prepare food for the week.  I live on a farm and spend my days and some evenings in town, so I pack a small cooler of food to take for the day.  My choice of animal protein is chicken, so I bake at least four chicken breasts which will usually take me to Thursday.  I also roast a pan of veggies, including sweet potatoes, peppers, cabbage, etc. etc.  These two dishes are the base of my weekly meals, and because they're made ahead of time, I can quickly put together a meal in the mornings to take with me.  As a carb, I switch between rice, couscous, quinoa, and potatos.  Pasta is So yummy, but it tends to make me bloated, so I limit that as a treat.  It was recommended that I don't eat raw veggies because my body doesn't absorb them properly to get the nutrients needed, so I steam some sort of veggie in the mornings, such as broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, etc.  I usually only eat one large meal a day, and try to eat it between noon and 3:00 p.m.  A large meal too late in the day makes me lazy, and I don't like that.  I "snack" during the rest of the day on fruit, the steamed veggie, cottage cheese (1/2 c only), hummus and crackers, and so on.  I do tend to eat the same things from week to week, but don't really have a set "Monday's I eat this, and Tuesday's I eat that".  Some of my favourite main meals-for-one are:

Personal pizza -- I LOVE pizza and could eat it every day, but I don't.  I buy Naan bread as the crust, and just change up the toppings.  My favourite is peppers, onions, olives and goat cheese Mmmmmmmm

Chicken stir fry -- most of the ingredients are already prepared on Sunday, so I can put together a bowl and take it with me.


A huge chicken salad with pecans, peppers, and onions, feta cheese, and  chickpeas, drizzled in balsamic vinegar and olive oil.  The crunchy  flavours are incredible.


Fish is a for sure once, if not twice a week, meal.  Roasted veggies (prepared on Sunday) and a portion of rice, and voila!!!  Favourite is Tilapia, Salmon, and Haddock.

Ground beef is another versatile meat that I use in different dishes, although I usually only eat this meat every couple of weeks.  I like Shepard's Pie the most, and a small package of ground beef is enough for three or four meals for me.

Steak has become a recent once-a-week favourite, usually on the weekend so I can bar-b-q.  I spend extra $$ and buy a prime cut.  Love steak with a slice of bread and butter, and usually skip the veggies with this meal.  I eat enough of those during the week

I am trying to find the perfect recipe for homemade muffins, and some kind of homemade granola bar that tastes good, without being full of sugar.  The search continues though, and in the meantime I am eating a lot of ewwww.

 Food is a wonderful thing, and I love talking about it .... love eating it even more Oh, and I do eat out once a week, usually on Thursdays.


----------



## TMarie (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL oops ... wanted to add the chicken salad, and ended up posting twice .... oh well!


----------



## LeeC (Sep 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> TWN..cooking for ten....that sounds like a task..i just can't imagine the time and effort that must have took..for me i don't tend to keep much food in the fridge really..i usually buy on the day what i need..fish,chicken,meat..it's a bit more expensive then buying frozen stuff but i believe it taste better.....thanks
> 
> PP..tacos...have not had one of them in a while and you can by the boxed ingredients but just need to add the fresh veg,chicken or meat..yeah..i'll try that too..thanks...
> 
> wednesday...tacos with green pepper,onion and lettuce..probably chicken.....


To me most everything's better with a south of the border touch.

For example, when I make Eggplant Parmesan I liberally add jalapeño peppers (like serrano peppers more but growing season isn't long enough where I am), sausages, and a variety of cheeses. 

This time of year it's a mad rush to put up as much food as possible from our organic and natural gardens. One way is making larger dishes and freezing them. Things like blueberries freeze well, but Asian pears (shape and texture of an apple but taste like a pear) don't so I hog out on the golden globes.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

not into freezing....what i'm getting from this thread is new ideas for meals to cook on the day..while ingredients are pretty much similar the urge to try new meals as opposed to eating the same old stuff.....making big portions is also something i try to avoid because i end up just binning it...cooking for me is usually the ingredients bought and ate on the day...cheers man


----------



## LeeC (Sep 6, 2015)

Aw city life, I understand  Small quiches can provide variety, with all the different ingredients that can be added.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Aw city life, I understand  Small quiches can provide variety, with all the different ingredients that can be added.






living of the land can be hectic in the city man....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

> ...I liberally add jalapeño peppers


 But you're from New Hampshire?! People from New Hampshire like bland. It's, it's... scientifically proven. 





> ...it's a mad rush to put up as much food as possible from our organic and natural gardens... Things like blueberries... Asian pears...the golden globes.


 I say, might we do an exchange? I send you fresh jalapenos (or serranos) year round... I'll even send you bottles of _Tapatio _(it's our ketchup; sans sugar, tomato...) brewed right here in downtown Vernon.
......

Recipe: fresh onion, garlic, chopped (finely or not), fresh jalepeno, chopped (seeds removed typically-be sure not to touch your parts, or your eyes, afterward..)

Place all in a fry-pan with some oil and salt. Cover on med. heat. Saute till ready. Try not to burn  

result: tear gas. Yes, you will empty the kitchen; perhaps the whole flat. Neighbors are likely to complain, but mm-boy... delicious! Goes well with anything. Suggestion: garnish or topping on meat or sausages; option: squeeze of lemon just before serving.


----------



## LeeC (Sep 6, 2015)

@ Kevin


Your point's not that far off, but I ended up in NH, one of those twists of life.


I'll bet you can even source from organic growers, and I envy the abundance there. Part of my naturalist philosophy though is making do, as much as possible, with what one can do themselves. All this exchange of produce around the world isn't beneficial in the long run, if you understand the cost to the environment. 


Please know I'm not being condemnatory, appreciating the wisdom of:


"Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing."  ~  Redd Foxx


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

> I'm not being condemnatory


 1st off, I'm impervious to slight; open to all criticism. I think it's important to re-evaluate, be open to it...

and I get the 'cost of transportation' concept... the smoke trails/fuel usage and otherwise of pollution... I 'see' them with my (internal) satellite/mini-drone coming up from Chile, the near solid ocean-freight-train-like lines crossing the Pacific (and back) from China to the U.S., major to Long Beach/San Pedro; lesser to Tacoma/Seattle/Portland.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

pointer I was recently given  for freezing lima beans: Place in  freezer bag. Fill with enough water to cover and then freeze. 'Why?' I asked, regarding the water. It provides a protective layer and prevents any transfer or oxidation, superior to just freezing and attempting to reduce or eliminate air. 'Really?' I asked.  Yes, a trick of her grandmother's.

E-man-- that's a great avatar pic.  It's you in context (the background) rather up-beat expression. 

edit; I wonder how the water-trick works on other things, like fruit. 

aside: We learned that our fresh apple pies were best not thawed when placed in the oven(after frozen for a year; un-cooked). Thawing did something to the texture of the apple. Not good...


----------



## dither (Sep 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 9557
> 
> living of the land can be hectic in the city man....



Wow!
Amazing.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2015)

dither said:


> Wow!
> Amazing.





well dither meals for one a plenty in the chippy


----------



## escorial (Sep 18, 2015)

Decided to go back on my veggy diet after eating meat because my meals where boring but didn't like the meat meals and I've lost 3 kilo's... If I wanted to lose weight it would have been tougher...the brain is a weird thing at times


----------



## aj47 (Sep 18, 2015)

Coleslaw is good.  You shred as much cabbage as you need, plus part or all of a carrot.  The dressing is half mayonnaise and half sour cream with a sweetener and a dash of vinegar (I usually use cider vinegar, but balsamic or malt work great too). Add the sweetener and vinegar to taste after you mix the mayonnaise and sour cream.  That's as much of a recipe as I go by.


----------



## escorial (Sep 21, 2015)

thanks Astroannie..sounds nice....i'll buy some


----------



## hoihoisoi (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea, cooking for one is a bit tricky. Usually I have a meat dish and a vegetable dish accompanied with rice as a whole for my diet.

That said, being Asian, the dishes I usually prepare are somewhat similar as long as you have the basic seasonings and sauces. Its either sugar, soy sauce, black sauce, oyster sauce, rice wine, a stock cube, ginger or garlic paired up with a meat (The combinations can give a variety of flavors so it keeps the dishes rotating week round)

Vegetables on the other hand usually comes along with a combination of a stock cube, ginger and onion. So the stir fry on those ones usually tastes the same all the time.

Not to say we don't have many dishes, but usually, if I'm totally out of it and feel really lazy (Most of the days of the week), I fall back on these basic ingredients and one way or another dinner is served XD Gotta eat to live I guess.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Sep 24, 2015)

My favorite is tortilla soup. Black beans, corn, chicken stock or veggie stock, container of your favorite salsa (fresh made is best if they sell that sort of thing at a store near you), rice, and any other veggies of your choice. (also seasonings of your choice, I do cumin, chilie poweder and cilantro and garlic) Once the rice is done put it in with the soup and let it simmer for ten minutes. Soup is topped with sharp cheddar cheese, green onions, a dollop of sour cream and tortilla strips. You can either buy corn tortillas, cut them up, and fry them in canola oil (or bake them) or buy tortilla chips to top the soup. It's nice because it's basically a 'throw it all in the pot' type recipe but still very tasty.

Another good one is a mexican rice stir fry. You take long grain white rice, add olive oil, salt, cumin, chilie pepper, cilantro, and a dash of chocolate powder (trust me-it adds depth of flavor) Stir fry on medium heat until the rice starts turning a different shade of white. Then add salsa (to taste) and chicken or veggie stock, corn, beans, sauteed garlic plus onions, and protein of your choice. Cook like you would any other rice and top with sharp cheddar cheese. This is also another really easy but taste meal. Can add sauteed veggies with mexican spices as a side for more green in the meal. 

Don't hate too much on the freezer though - while you don't have to prepare meals and freeze them it's good practice to freeze certain ingredients for later use. Personally I would never be able to get through an entire loaf of bread before it went bad if it didn't stay in the freezer.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2015)

Soup dinners have a tendency to gather islands of fuzz for me. There's only so many days in a row I can stomach it. My housemates, also. At least it flows well down the drain. Except for the islands. They tend to hang up on things. And further, your scrubber, whether finger tips or a sponge, become contaminated upon contact. I hate that.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Sep 25, 2015)

I AM THE THREAD KILLER muahahaaa.

seriously tho, my recipes are good


----------



## ShadowEyes (Sep 25, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> I AM THE THREAD KILLER muahahaaa.
> 
> seriously tho, my recipes are good



As my mentor always says, "There's a reason we keep a dog in the house."

[smacks lips]


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 31, 2015)

one burrito flour on a plate
top with minced black olive
deli thin hard salami
sprinkle with garlic powder
fine shred romano/asagio

do it again over the first layer

top with another burrito flour
cover with crushed tomato
and spoon smooth it to edges
of flour like you would for pizza
sprinkle Italian seasoning
and I like spicy montreal steak seasoning
(crushed red pepper, etc)
one layer of cheese
microwave

I do one minute to start the middle melting
then do until I see the cheese on top melt

I call this:
not ravioli

it's good.
it also makes 2 meals for me
& is easy to modify for
not lasagna!

enjoy!


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 31, 2015)

one more for you:

coleslaw mix here is red and green cabbage
and carrot, and inexpensive.

put a couple cups in a microwave bowl
top it with butter
micro wave one minute at a time
'til it's stirfry worthy 

slap it on a plate

scramble two eggs
add a little olive oil
season (if you wish)
put it that same dish
micro wave one minute
flip it over
microwave one minute
slide your omlette onto plate

put stirfry veggies on top
of omlette
shake some almonds
croutons or crispy noodles

finish with soy sauce

teh awesome!
(good with hot and sour
or plum sauce, kinda spring roll-ish)


----------



## PhunkyMunky (Oct 31, 2015)

I buy my food in bulk, which is cheaper in the long run. Just rotate stuff out and replace. If it's only up to me to make the meals, we make those in bulk too. Keep what you're going to use that day for dinner and freeze the rest. It'll be just as good as it was when you ate it fresh. Doing it this way can also save time. It takes a bit more work on a free Saturday, but then after that all you have to do it heat it up, like a TV dinner (home cooked is MUCH better though). 

My wife is about to have a hysterectomy. So it's up to me to take care of things while she's recovering, so we're doing what I just mentioned. I don't see how it couldn't work for a single guy as well.


----------



## escorial (Oct 31, 2015)

being single is an art few men can handle in middle age....most single older men turn to booze and eat little.....i like to eat and drink far less and it's not easy keeping variety and little waste..but thanks everyone...it's been a blast this thread for me....


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 13, 2015)

I have access to a corningware covered casserole
that is perfect for microwave scrambled eggs.

two eggs and a little olive oil
paper towel over the top
one minute
flip
one minute
fold perfect omelette onto plate
BUT wait!

what if:
you fix seasoned noodles (or rice)
steam some vegis
garnish with
 horseradish sauce and hot mustard on the side?

that's right,
it rocks!


I split the omelette in half
top it with noodles or rice
and vegis
and put it in the fridge for later.

maybe i'll call it
ancient Chinese now and later.
nah.
too long.


----------



## Minu (Nov 14, 2015)

escorial said:


> being single is an art few men can handle in middle age....most single older men turn to booze and eat little.....i like to eat and drink far less and it's not easy keeping variety and little waste..but thanks everyone...it's been a blast this thread for me....



... I had it mastered by 19 when I moved to another country for university. My 43 year old cousin, whom is mostly by himself, does pretty well [he's not a drunk either, be pretty hard as a medical surgeon]. I bought on a weekly to bi-weekly basis, depending on what the local stores' prices were. 


If you were into the same thing, I'd say chili. Mum used to make it for five, she'd do a huge pot on Sunday [as we're chowing down on roast beef, etc.] and it'd last the whole week or 3/4ths. I use my mother's recipe and a single bowl with a piece of bread is enough to keep you going all day - I'd know, yesterday I had it for breakfast at 10am, went to work at 1pm, and had nothing but an apple in the mean time when I got back at 11pm which was a quick snack of cookies. 

And the nice thing about chili, it's like stir-fries, you can put pretty much everything but the kitchen sink in it. 


As you're not wanting waste, but not wanting the same thing the next day, that sort of makes the "no waste" aspect obsolete. Unless you made something day 1, turned it into a stir-fry day 2. I mean you can only do so many versions of the sandwich [tons of bread is nice & fattening in fact (amongst other things), particularly if white bread] before it gets old.


----------



## Sonata (Nov 14, 2015)

Having cooked for just myself since my children left home [daughter, who had been at boarding school and then went to S Africa and got married at age 19] and son, [also at boarding school and went back to England age 17]  I have never thought, or worried, about how to cook for one.  I do not have a cooker/stove - just a large-ish "toaster oven" which I think I have used once.  A three-burner gas hob which I rarely use as during the summer when the window is open the gas blows out...

...so all I really need is my microwave oven, a crockpot, an electric frypan, and a single induction hob.

But what I do need are my freezers, one of which holds the raw food for my dog.  Bought fresh and frozen by me from my poulterer.  She has hers raw, I cook them for me.  And I have no problem in cooking in bulk, when I have the energy to do so, and freezing what I do not need that day.

As her food comes from my poulterer it is 100% suitable for me - as  _say, _she has hers raw, I cook mine.  OK so I cannot have steak or beef or roast dinners, but it is so long since I cooked those for my children that I do not miss them.  

OK, so no roast meals but they are not necessary.  I can stir-fry perfectly on the induction hob, and a crockpot of whatever size is worth its weight in gold.

Electric frypans are also extremely useful as they are thermostatically controlled.

For me, anything I do not have to try to stand over to check on/stir, is worth its weight in gold, my one luxury being a reconditioned soup maker which means that any vegetables that are maybe a wee bit wilted can be made into soup in just 20 minutes, in amounts to suit me.

But I do eat a lot of vegetables - mostly salad or else lightly steamed in the microwave.

Do I miss roast meals?  No.  Am I happy with what I eat?  Yes.  Can I vary it according to what is in the freezer and the refrigerator?  Definitely yes.

So I do not quite understand the problem in cooking for one.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pizza Bagels

Ingredients

savory bagel (plain, wholegrain, onion, etc.)
pizza sauce or red pasta sauce
sliced provolone
toppings of your choice
pepperoni or mini-pepperoni
ham
canned/tinned mushrooms or briefly sauteed fresh ones
chopped onion ... if you think it's too strong, rinse with cold water
spinach leaves
bacon bits
anchovies
whatever else you like on pizza

Preparation

Take two halves of bagel
Spread with sauce
top with a slice of provolone and bits of your choice of toppings
Microwave for 1-2 minutes (depending on the wattage of your oven).


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2015)

wow..everybody.....i read some of these recipes and think if only i could try them....cooked by your own fair hand......thanks peeps


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2015)

i'm going my fav vegan cafe on tuesday...tomatoe and basil soup with a side order of garlic bread....black coffee.....followed by a piece of lemon drizzle cake....


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 15, 2015)

escorial said:


> being single is an art few men can handle in middle age....most single older men turn to booze and eat little.....i like to eat and drink far less and it's not easy keeping variety and little waste..but thanks everyone...it's been a blast this thread for me....



This widowed 70 year-old hasn't. I slow cooked (5 hours) two casseroles of beef stew with onion, carrot, parsnip, turnip & celery; then seperated them into single portions and put them in the freezer. While the casseroles were cooking I made 5 litres of bolognese sauce, also frozen. I buy a quiche and two individual salads and make cole-slaw, cook the quiche and have it warm with salad one day and cold the next - Not cooking for yourself is laziness if you make a habit of it.


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks Bloggsworth....that's alot of cooking dude...


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 15, 2015)

Easy Homemade Ramen
Prep Time 10 minutes

Cook Time 20 minutes

Total Time 30 minutes

Yield 4 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon sesame oil
4 cloves garlic, minced 
￼
1 tablespoon freshly grated ginger
4 cups chicken broth
4 ounces shiitake mushrooms
1 tablespoon soy sauce, or more, to taste
3 (5.6-ounce) packages refrigerated Yaki-Soba, seasoning sauce packets discarded*
3 cups baby spinach
1 carrot, grated
2 tablespoons chopped chives

Instructions

Heat 1 tablespoon sesame oil in a large stockpot or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add garlic and ginger, and cook, stirring frequently, until fragrant, about 1-2 minutes.
Whisk in chicken broth, mushrooms, soy sauce and 3 cups water.
Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer until mushrooms have softened, about 10 minutes. Stir in Yaki-Soba until loosened and cooked through, about 2-3 minutes.
Stir in spinach, carrot and chives until the spinach begins to wilt, about 2 minutes.
Serve immediately.

Recipe from: http://damndelicious.net/2014/10/13/easy-homemade-ramen/?m#_a5y_p=2754998

Ramen is pretty cheap to buy and fairly easy to make.  It's really versatile and will mix well with pretty much everything.  You can add meat or fresh vegetables and experiment with different kinds of broths.

NOTE:  the recipe is pretty good.  When I made it I added some broccoli and chicken .  And make sure to serve it immediately since the noodles will get all soggy.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 9, 2015)

escorial said:


> thanks Bloggsworth....that's alot of cooking dude...



A friend I was visiting in the country had shot a couple of brace of pheasant, the breasts of two of which he gave me. I casserolled them with onion, very thick cut streaky bacon, a mix of mushrooms, stripped rosmary from the garden and a very larg slurp of port. I had it with croquette potatoes and creamed red cabbage - and very nice it was too after 3 hours in the oven.


----------



## escorial (Jul 7, 2016)

just bought a family pack of hotdogs and buns...should last me until sunday roast at me mothers....


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> A friend I was visiting in the country had shot a couple of brace of pheasant, the breasts of two of which he gave me. I casserolled them with onion, very thick cut streaky bacon, a mix of mushrooms, stripped rosmary from the garden and a very larg slurp of port. I had it with croquette potatoes and creamed red cabbage - and very nice it was too after 3 hours in the oven.



I would have preferred pigeon but that's me.

You eat well Bloggsworth.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 7, 2016)

I found a tin of Anchovies last week "best before July 2014," well no problem there, the tin wasn't blown, what could I do with them? I had 4 tomatoes, a garlic clove and a chicken stock cube so, here's what I did:

Chopped the tomatoes
Chopped the anchovies
Pulled 4 crescents of garlic; or to your taste; and thinly sliced them (I'm never sure what constitutes a clove, but I'm sure you know what I mean.)
Half a jug of chicken stock (plenty of water released by the tomatoes, so only 1/2 jug)
Basil to taste
Pepper to taste

No need to add salt, more than enough in the anchovies.

In a couple of slurps of extra virgin olive oil (No other sort of virgin being available at the time), I fried the tomatoes, added the anchovies and garlic, added the stock, then stirred and simmered. Meanwhile I boiled some water "as salty as the sea" and cooked the spaghetti as directed on the pack.

This was enough for 2 people or one miserable bugger like me twice.

Today I got some fish stock cubes and black olives, which I will use and add - I'll let you know how it turns out.

Now 6 plum tomatoes not 4 - fish stock and olives worked a treat.


----------



## escorial (Jul 10, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> I found a tin of Anchovies last week "best before July 2014," well no problem there, the tin wasn't blown, what could I do with them? I had 4 tomatoes, a garlic clove and a chicken stock cube so, here's what I did:
> 
> Chopped the tomatoes
> Chopped the anchovies
> ...




that don't sound to good.....!!..never mind taste!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> just bought a family pack of hotdogs and buns...should last me until sunday roast at me mothers....


 jar of sauerkraut, big dollop, some nice hot mustard, sliced tomato, fresh or sautéed onions. You deserve it. Yeah... now that's a dog


----------



## dither (Jul 11, 2016)

I've never tried sauerkraut. It's just pickled cabbage isn't it?


----------



## Carly Berg (Jul 11, 2016)

I guess sauerkraut is pickled cabbage, come to think of it. But it is sour and wonderful and bites back when you bite into it. Now I want some, too. My family doesn't like it so I don't have it too much.

A good meal for one, eh? Well, I'm usually on a diet and don't usually feel like cooking when it's just me. 

So, a good summer dinner for me would be a can of tuna (packed in water, not oil) with lemon squeezed over it, a few low-fat whole wheat crackers, and a luscious fruit like watermelon or black cherries, and tomato, celery or whatever with salt.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 11, 2016)

escorial said:


> that don't sound to good.....!!..never mind taste!!



It doesn't sound good, but you cooked it and tasted it? No, you looked and decided without tasting. When I was about 7 I went yuk! at the sight of an avocado pear without, of course, tasting it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 11, 2016)

Carly Berg said:


> I guess sauerkraut is pickled cabbage, come to think of it. But it is sour and wonderful and bites back when you bite into it.




Kimchi is better...


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 11, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Kimchi is better...



agreed, but not on hotdogs.   Sauerkraut is my pick for dogs.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> It doesn't sound good, but you cooked it and tasted it? No, you looked and decided without tasting. When I was about 7 I went yuk! at the sight of an avocado pear without, of course, tasting it.


green eggs and ham


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> agreed, but not on hotdogs.   Sauerkraut is my pick for dogs.


 Kimchi might be good on a dog. Might chop ot some so bites easier. 'Fusion' I bet they'd classify it.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> green eggs and ham


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Kimchi might be good on a dog. Might chop ot some so bites easier. 'Fusion' I bet they'd classify it.




Thought it might be, tried it.  Not for me


----------



## Carly Berg (Jul 11, 2016)

Another low-cal one (for those who are into that) is to make a giant pot of soup and freeze it into smaller portions. After it's cooled, you can even freeze it in plastic zip baggies if you don't have freezer containers. My all-time favorite is the minestrone soup from the Moosewood Restaurant cookbook (you can find it online, if anyone's interested). 

If you're vegan, you can substitute vegetable stock for chicken stock. I would use a stock or broth (even if it's just canned or made from bouillon cubes) rather than water though, for the extra flavor. Oh, and use a kind of thick pasta so it stands up better under freezing (elbows or mini-penne, for ex.) Also, don't cook it quite as long as stated so it holds up better through freezing and heating.


----------



## escorial (Jul 15, 2016)

in the city last night and there were volunteers handing out soup and sandwiches to the homeless..I heard one ask for a hot chocolate..i nearly asked for a nightcap myself...


----------



## scubatim84 (Jul 17, 2016)

When I was single, I used to get a package of boneless, skinless chicken breasts from the store. Easy enough to cook one, throw your favorite seasoning / spice on it and sides such as rice, potatoes, etc. are always easy to make. I would hate the idea of making a big batch of food to eat over several meals...hot food never tastes as good as it did the first time when you warm it up. I'll probably be burned at the stake for this but I'm including pizza in that statement.


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2016)

scubatim84 said:


> When I was single, I used to get a package of boneless, skinless chicken breasts from the store. Easy enough to cook one, throw your favorite seasoning / spice on it and sides such as rice, potatoes, etc. are always easy to make. I would hate the idea of making a big batch of food to eat over several meals...hot food never tastes as good as it did the first time when you warm it up. I'll probably be burned at the stake for this but I'm including pizza in that statement.



yeah..cooking to much and freezing often i feel loses alot of the taste and i don't have a large freezer compartment in my fridge but i do prefer to buy and eat that on the day with a few staples like pizza in there in case i don't feel like cooking....


----------



## scubatim84 (Jul 17, 2016)

escorial said:


> yeah..cooking to much and freezing often i feel loses alot of the taste and i don't have a large freezer compartment in my fridge but i do prefer to buy and eat that on the day with a few staples like pizza in there in case i don't feel like cooking....



Yeah pizza is good if you don't want to cook. I have a really good blender, so often times if I don't feel like cooking, I'll just whip up a green smoothie since it only takes a few minutes. Store-bought soup always works too if you're not that hungry.


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2016)

i don't own a blender but i have a food chopper and i use it alot.........for veg but you can't do smoothies with it....


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2016)

my shopping list yesterday

2 pizza's
pack gammon misshapes
eggs(6)
german sausage
cheese fritters(6)
milk
tea bags
orange juice

that should ;last a week with a few days eating out as well...


----------



## escorial (Jul 18, 2016)

poached eggs and german sausage tonite..both cooked in hot water with a mug of tea..no bread or condiments...might open a tin of heinz beans(to much sugar in them  but the tins been there a while now and i hate to waste food)


----------



## aj47 (Aug 5, 2016)

Found on FB:  http://www.thecollegejuice.com/2016/08/single-serving-recipes-will-make-mouth-water/ 

I intend to try the Nutella mug cake.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2016)

escorial said:


> poached eggs and german sausage tonite..both cooked in hot water with a mug of tea..no bread or condiments...might open a tin of heinz beans(to much sugar in them  but the tins been there a while now and i hate to waste food)


Boiled egg, boiled sausage, boiled water with tea... Mmm, scrumptious. How bout some boiled meat to go with it?


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Boiled egg, boiled sausage, boiled water with tea... Mmm, scrumptious. How bout some boiled meat to go with it? ��



I get out of a hot bath first then let them boil away...very nice....


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2016)

if i eat another pizza i will scream.....


----------



## Kevin (Aug 6, 2016)

Come over... We'll make tacos. The avocados are in season.


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Come over... We'll make tacos. The avocados are in season.



cheers kev..i'll get one of those EL PASO boxes over here with all the ingredients except the mince,veg and cheese...come to think of it it a bleedin scam..you get taco,seasoning and salsa....


----------



## wainscottbl (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll be living alone soon. 89 cent pot pies or those frozen Tai Pei meals are good for lunch. 

A quick dinner: I like the hot n' spicy Kroger brand wings (bone in) at Kroger's. Also, those Polish sausages mixed with some mushrooms and fresh broccoli is good. Lots of butter must be used in that recipe. LOTS OF BUTTER. And noodles.  Pot meals are good. Fried chicken is my comfort food. They are building 20 Bojangles in Louisville! I had one in Versailles, KY today. So good. Popeye's is wonderful, too. But, that's eating out. There are these bars of Indian (Asian) spices you can get in the foreign food isle. You simply follow the directions. Rice is the food of poor men. You can always count on rice So say chicken or vegetable curry. Yeah, any sort of rice dish is good. I like that artisan bread, but it's pricey. I'm very French when it comes to bread. Sliced bread is God awful stuff, except for making toast. And most "rolls" are horrible. O'Charley's rolls are delicious. 

On drinks: iced tea is a cheap way to go. Makes a lot for cheap. I like Simply Lemonade, but it's so damned expensive.


----------



## escorial (Aug 26, 2016)

wainscottbl said:


> I'll be living alone soon. 89 cent pot pies or those frozen Tai Pei meals are good for lunch.
> 
> A quick dinner: I like the hot n' spicy Kroger brand wings (bone in) at Kroger's. Also, those Polish sausages mixed with some mushrooms and fresh broccoli is good. Lots of butter must be used in that recipe. LOTS OF BUTTER. And noodles.  Pot meals are good. Fried chicken is my comfort food. They are building 20 Bojangles in Louisville! I had one in Versailles, KY today. So good. Popeye's is wonderful, too. But, that's eating out. There are these bars of Indian (Asian) spices you can get in the foreign food isle. You simply follow the directions. Rice is the food of poor men. You can always count on rice So say chicken or vegetable curry. Yeah, any sort of rice dish is good. I like that artisan bread, but it's pricey. I'm very French when it comes to bread. Sliced bread is God awful stuff, except for making toast. And most "rolls" are horrible. O'Charley's rolls are delicious.
> 
> On drinks: iced tea is a cheap way to go. Makes a lot for cheap. I like Simply Lemonade, but it's so damned expensive.




sounds like you have got it down to a T....cool


----------



## aj47 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Artichoke and Tortellini Mason Jar Salad*

*INGREDIENTS*



5 quart-sized mason jars
10 Tbsp Italian dressing
2 pints cherry tomatoes
1 red onion, chopped
2 cans quartered artichokes, halved
4 oz dried tortellini, cooked according to package directions
5 oz goat cheese
5 c salad greens

*PREPARATION*



Layer each mason jar with the ingredients in order listed. I.e. 2 Tbsp dressing per jar.
When ready to eat, shake salad and pour into a bowl.

Found this on a web site called organizeyourselfskinny.com -- she has videos and other recipes, too.  This will do you for a week of lunches.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 28, 2016)

astroannie said:


> *Artichoke and Tortellini Mason Jar Salad*
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> ...



That sounds delicious.

escorial, have you ever thought of cooking fish? It doesn't take too long and it tastes delicious with tartar sauce-- or so methinks. If you want to save time you can even buy the breaded fillets that are frozen. I cooked some yesterday and it took 20 minutes. You can serve it with your favorite side too!


----------



## escorial (Aug 28, 2016)

i could have an Italian  themed tuesday.....thanks astroannie

howling wolf it stinks my flat out when i cook it and it never fills me up..i do like fish though...


----------



## aj47 (Aug 28, 2016)

My daughter halves the tomatoes to get the dressing in them.  She makes these for her lunch for school (she goes to university).


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2016)

beansprouts boiled and sliced beef added with soy sauce

chicken with packet couscous is ok

my fave at the moment is packet swedish meatballs added to tin tomato and choped basil an garlic with milk to give the soup a lighter taste...cream to fatnin


----------



## aj47 (Oct 16, 2016)

Those are my last-week's mason jar salad lunches. I took the pic to send to my son the math doctor so I could share the love.

The layers are, from bottom to top: house Italian dressing, halved yellow cherry tomatoes, red onion, cucumbers, steamed butternut squash, ham, cheese, and romaine. I usually don't have squash--that was leftover from another meal.


----------



## escorial (Oct 16, 2016)

i would never have thought of putting a salad in a jar like that...i will deffo be doing that...i spend so much out and about everyday trying to eat healthy and that will be a joy to prepare and eat...well chuffed astroannie...


----------



## aj47 (Oct 16, 2016)

The thing is, I prep them all at once--mine and my husband's too.  Eight salads, total.  It takes awhile, but I listen to music and then it's done for the week.  His are different.  He likes beans in his and he dislikes cucumber.  His layers are black beans, red onion, zucchini, olives (three each, kalamata and manzanilla), ham, cheese, and romaine.  One can of black beans, rinsed and drained is just right for four salads. He has a bottle of dressing at work so he doesn't get dressing in his, either.  I like how the dressing infuses the tomatoes and onion in mine so I keep doing mine that way.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Grilling three overly plumped steroid boneless chicken breasts for next week's lunch. I butterfly them (so dang fat) cumin, coriander, lemon pepper, paprika, turmeric, raw garlic, salt, yogurt an hour or two marinade. In the morning I clean, put together a raw kale tomato green salad base, some slightly burnt-in pre-cooked buckwheat groats, pre-steamed banana squash and beets, a sprinkle of feta with a generous drizzle of ponzu/tamari as a dressing. The kale lasts all week in the fridge without going wilty. I suppose an Italian dressing would do, but I'm leaving out the oil (got to watch my figure).


----------



## escorial (Oct 17, 2016)

i can pay up to £3 for a basic salad from a shop and this will save me a fair bit....i need to buy a jar...is it better to use glass than plastic..i'm inclined to go with plastic but if it keeps better in glass i'll use that...?


----------



## escorial (Oct 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Grilling three overly plumped steroid boneless chicken breasts for next week's lunch. I butterfly them (so dang fat) cumin, coriander, lemon pepper, paprika, turmeric, raw garlic, salt, yogurt an hour or two marinade. In the morning I clean, put together a raw kale tomato green salad base, some slightly burnt-in pre-cooked buckwheat groats, pre-steamed banana squash and beets, a sprinkle of feta with a generous drizzle of ponzu/tamari as a dressing. The kale lasts all week in the fridge without going wilty. I suppose an Italian dressing would do, but I'm leaving out the oil (got to watch my figure).




steroid chicken man just sounds far out....is that healthy dude...?


----------



## aj47 (Oct 17, 2016)

Plastic may be inclined to hang on to odors from onions or dressings or whatever so if you ever want to use the jars for other things, then plastic may not be the best option.  I think they keep the same, though.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 17, 2016)

Polyethylene and polypropene are OK for storing food, but I wouldn't store food in PETg/a or PVC containers.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2016)

escorial said:


> steroid chicken man just sounds far out....is that healthy dude...?


i don't know, but they(chickens) look pretty buffed- like weight lifters.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 17, 2016)

escorial said:


> steroid chicken man just sounds far out....is that healthy dude...?


A decade back, a GMO facility in Israel produced chickens without feathers to save processing costs. Now that I can no longer raise chickens (can't properly care for them anymore) I stick to local farms I know. In our materialist culture it's profit and shelf life that matter, not wholesome food.


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> i don't know, but they(chickens) look pretty buffed- like weight lifters.


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2016)

LeeC said:


> A decade back, a GMO facility in Israel produced chickens without feathers to save processing costs. Now that I can no longer raise chickens (can't properly care for them anymore) I stick to local farms I know. In our materialist culture it's profit and shelf life that matter, not wholesome food.




that's gross LC........i've tried being a veggie for as long as i can remember...but i wouldn't eat that....


----------



## aj47 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2016)

astroannie your playing with my mind......


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

bought a pack of plastic forks an a thin glass jar....take away salad on it's way..starting monday


----------



## dale (Oct 22, 2016)

i went grocery shopping yesterday. i got a couple gallons of milk and a couple boxes of sugar corn pops. this
is a staple of any  peter pan diet. i'm a pirate. but i also got some roast beef from the deli and a loaf of white bread.
this is a staple of any captain hook diet. i  also got some cajun shrimp ramen noodle cups. this is the  staple of
a  loser's  diet.


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

you should market it as dales losers diet..


----------



## dither (Oct 23, 2016)

I suppose _i_ ought to eat more meat but my teeth are a mess. They resemble a landscape from a century old graveyard. There aren't many left. There's quite a few gaps, and they're not really up to chewing. I tend to go for soft foods.
But i seem to be in fairly good repair, in spite of my arm. I've started taking an iron/vitamin supplement because of the lack of red meat. My workload, which i should be trying to cut down at my age, is such that i have very little time for much else.
Life eh? It's a killer.


----------



## escorial (Oct 23, 2016)

going to the Lever gallery tomorrow to see some picasso stuff....for my salad in a jar i have a mixed leaf bag of lettuce..£1..onion from the cuboard/seasoning..pack of 3 peppers..green,red,yellow..£1.20...crispy bacon bits..59p...olive oil on the worktop and a tin of anchovies from the back of the cuboard... and bag of grated cheese..£1...should get about 3 jars out of the ingredients..look forward to prepin it tomorrow morning..


----------



## dither (Oct 23, 2016)

escorial said:


> going to the Lever gallery tomorrow to see some picasso stuff....for my salad in a jar i have a mixed leaf bag of lettuce..£1..onion from the cuboard/seasoning..pack of 3 peppers..green,red,yellow..£1.20...crispy bacon bits..59p...olive oil on the worktop and a tin of anchovies from the back of the cuboard... and bag of grated cheese..£1...should get about 3 jars out of the ingredients..look forward to prepin it tomorrow morning..



If only my teeth were good.:dejection:

You need teeth for good eating.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 25, 2016)

On sale *today *on your favorite ebook site:  Serve Yourself: Nightly Adventures in Cooking for One by Joe Yonan.  US$1.99


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2016)

the saddest book on the planet...i need to get a copy


----------



## dither (Nov 12, 2016)

escorial said:


> the saddest book on the planet...i need to get a copy
> 
> View attachment 16050



Wouldn't go amiss here.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 12, 2016)

when i cook for one, my napkin seldom matches my table cloth.
jussayin'



escorial said:


> going to the Lever gallery tomorrow to see some picasso stuff....


how well did this one go?
pleased with the results?


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2016)

ceramics and prints....pablo rocks


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 12, 2016)

...and salads?
excellent salads?


----------



## escorial (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## dither (Nov 13, 2016)

Well i use Cider Vinegar. Does _that _​count?


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 21, 2016)

portable lunch, while the weather still permits picnic:

pretzel thins (yeah, like crackers)
cracker cut sharp cheddar (resealable pkg of slices)
pear (carry in plastic frosting container to protect)
cinnamon altoids (for the last half of the pear)

and napkins.
2 more than you think the pear needs.


----------



## escorial (Dec 10, 2016)

i do like a pear 3X


----------



## aj47 (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been making low-carb "muffin in a minute" in mugs in the microwave  They're flaxseed meal, baking powder, egg, and flavoring.  Recipe available upon request or you can google it.


----------



## escorial (Dec 24, 2016)

avn't had a muff in a while....


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 4, 2017)

Just this creation and thought I would share.

https://www.thrillist.com/recipe/nation/puff-pizza-ring


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 13, 2017)

not really cooking for one, but _when did *this* change _material.

I recently read the "nutritional label" on a can of pears in light syrup.
do you think I found any identified nutrients?

Then, I read the "nutritional label" for one_ southern fried apple fritter_
which proudly proclaimed that 80% of the rda for vitamin c was contained
in one fritter.

I like to read, but....I may give up certain types of reading.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I found out there is no RDA for magnesium -- it's in sports drinks but they don't say how much and drinking too many of them *will* make you run...to the loo. As that's all ready more than you wanted to know, I'll stop.


----------



## Blade (Jan 15, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Well, I found out there is no RDA for magnesium --



In Canada the RDI for Mg is 250 mg. per day for anyone over 2 years old if that is any help.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 24, 2017)

Found a make-ahead healthy book and it has a berry breakfast muffin recipe.  It makes a dozen, but the leftovers can be frozen and then reheated as desired.  Would that sort of thing appeal to anyone?  It has make-ahead English muffin egg/sausage (can use vegan sausage) sandwiches, etc. too.  If so, PM me and I'll link you to the book.


----------



## escorial (Aug 20, 2017)

I hate shopping for food and today I looked in the freezer to see what was left because it's only when it's bare do I bother going shoppin for stuff..all that's there is a bag of pork chops I can cook on the George foreman..i went into the shop before to buy some stuff and walked out..stupid really so I went into the first empty..ish shop I could find to get some thing to go with chops and ended up with this...have no idea if they will go with the chops...


----------



## Sebald (Aug 20, 2017)

Tell yourself it's Fusion, Esc, and it will taste fine.


----------



## escorial (Aug 20, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Tell yourself it's Fusion, Esc, and it will taste fine.



ha,ha...so funny..fusion..ha,ah


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 20, 2017)

I like my pork chops with cauliflower cheese but; mix salt, pepper, garlic and a little curry powder with olive oil to make a paste; coat both sides of the chop with the mixture, grill in the GF and you'll have curried pork with lentils...


----------



## Pete_C (Aug 22, 2017)

I love cooking and will go out all guns blazing to make lavish and complex food. I copy things I've eaten in top class restaurants, I play with techniques, I cure and stuff and follow all manner of procedures no matter how long they take in order to cook the best food I can.

My other half has been away in France for the past 8 days, and I've just realised I've been eating very little; the odd bowl of cereal, a badly made cheese salad, some gloopy crap that was in the freezer and tasted a bit like onion gravy! Tonight she returns and I've put together a slow-cooked mutton stew in red wine with roasted cauliflower, boulangerie potatoes and a rum and anchovy sauce.

I think that unless I'm cooking for someone, I can't be arsed. I'm glad she's home, because I love her, but I really love cooking!!!


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2017)

I can't be arsed...ha,ha..that's the thing with cfo...to much trouble for uno..great post dude..


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2018)

just mashed 5 boiled eggs with light mayo an toast..simple but nice...makes my fart smell awful...maybe this is why i live lone


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 5, 2018)

My missus is awy for a bit, so on my own. Had one of my favourites, a casserole dish and wash and put in a bag of spinach, then a chopped carrot and celery stick and stud it with potatoes. Cover with four lamb chops and fill in the gaps round them with chopped onion. top off with bay leaves and thyme and put in a low (gas 4) for up to a couple of hours, the timing is not critical it probably cooks quicker than this. In a closed casserole dish the fat from the lamb and water from the spinach provide plenty of moisture for cooking, but not enough to make the potatoes break down.

Minimal washing up


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2018)

enjoy the freedom..walk round the house in your undies..play music so loud..swig booze morning noon an night an sleep on the couch an don't shower until you have to..if you get found out blame me an show her this reply...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 6, 2018)

Why would I put my undies on in the house? Or sleep on the couch when I can have the full width of the bed? I take methotrexate, so drinking would kill me, I like a shower, but I have just re-done the silicone seal, so have to wait 24 hours anyway. The loud music appeals, I can play classical instead of bloody Peter Gabriel


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2018)

play jacqueline du pre....put your tea in fine bone china and walk around the garden with the music in the distance...then about 9 ish make some coco and enjoy the full use of the bed..i'm just trying to make you enjoy your free time...


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 6, 2018)

_*cooking for one*
*takes on a_* whole new*_ flavor*
_


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2018)

a packet of hobnobs an an open bottle of bourbun......the end of christmas is nigh


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 6, 2018)

and the vegi-table?


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2018)

winds blew it down yesterday an had to glue it together.....all the birds must be starving


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 6, 2018)

Does it count as cooking for one? Just finished slicing oranges for marmalade, well finished for tonight


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2018)

bear grub..........


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 7, 2018)

The first lot is cooking, love that smell through the house, it takes me back to childhood. My father used to make all the jams and preserves in our house, found his recipe for pickled damsons, must try it, they are wonderful.


----------



## escorial (Jan 7, 2018)

i've never baked or made anything that i was going to eat on the day and as usual you bring a prose style of approach to most things you write about...which is always delivered in a nice way..cooking is such a creative experience .


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m curious why you’re not into freezing.


----------



## dither (Jun 17, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> The first lot is cooking, love that smell through the house, it takes me back to childhood. My father used to make all the jams and preserves in our house, found his recipe for pickled damsons, must try it, they are wonderful.



Pickled Damsons? Ugh! Really?

I love Damsons but pickled?


----------



## dither (Jun 17, 2018)

escorial said:


> i've never baked or made anything that i was going to eat on the day and as usual you bring a prose style of approach to most things you write about...which is always delivered in a nice way..cooking is such a creative experience .



Cooking, for me, is simply routine,  very predictable I'm afraid, and revolves around the good old jacket spud.


----------



## escorial (Apr 2, 2019)

Dun cheese on toast Tonite but a radio presenter said he crumbles some oxo cube on his melted cheese an puts it back under the grill... it's delicious


----------

